# ATAC with offices now in Cleveland and Columbus



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

ATAC is opening offices in Cleveland serving the Akron/Medina/Mansfield areas as well as Columbus Metro. More information coming soon. Be sure to check us out on Facebook and our website @ www.atac.cc


----------

